# بعض أعطال المحرك و أسبابها المحتملة



## sasadanger (26 يونيو 2010)

*بعض الأعطال التي يمكن إن تظهرا ثناء تشغيل المحرك وأسبابها 
Some Running Troubles & Their causes * 

أثناء التشغيل أو عند بدء التشغيل قد تظهر بعض العيوب أو الصعوبات التي تعرقل تحقيق الهدف و هو التشغيل السريع و المحافظة على مستوى التشغيل بالكفاءة العالية و تلاشي أي عيوب و أخطاء قد تزيد و تسبب تلف المحرك و فيما يلي بعض هذه المتاعب و أسبابها : 

عدم دوران المحرك و هو بوضع تقويم Engine refuse to turn when starting lever is pulled 

إذا أمكن تقليب المحرك بجهاز التقليب فلا توجد عوائق خارجية من ناحية الرفاص أو داخلية من أحد المحامل أو المكابس , و عليه فيكون عدم الدوران ناتج عن أحد الأسباب التالية 
- عدم فتح صمامات الهواء على الاسطوانة أو الخط , أو فتحها بدرجة غير كافية 
- زرنجة الصمام الأوتوماتيكي و عدم فتحه نتيجة أو ساخ متراكمة عليه 
- زرنجة صمام المرشد أو صمامات الموزع 
- وجود تفويت بصمامات بدء الحركة على الاسطوانات أو زرجنتها على الفتح نتيجة الصدأ 
- انخفاض ضغط الهواء أو قلته . 
- عدم اتخاذ سرفو موتور عكس الحركة الوضع النهائي له و السماح بحركة يد التقويم 

دوران المحرك بالهواء و رفضه التشغيل على الوقود Engine starts on air but refuses to pick up fire 

إذا دار المحرك بالهواء و لكن عدم حدوث الاشتعال بعد تحريك ذراع المناورة الى الوقود يكون نتيجة احد الأسباب التالية 
- وجود هواء أو أبخرة بمواسير أو طلمبة الوقود .
- وجود عيب بطلمبات الوقود أو صماماتها و كمية الوقود المحقونة قليلة 
- الوقود المستخدم غير المناسب أو يحتوي على مياه أو لزوجتها عالية نظرا للتسخين الغير كافي 
- تفويت بطلبات التخلص من الهواء Priming على الحواقن 
- انسداد بفلتر الوقود أو الحواقن 
- زرجنة إبرة الحاقن أو انسداد ثقوبه 
- نقص الوقود بالصهريج و غلق الصمامات على الخط أو الفلاتر 
- انخفاض ضغوط الانضغاط بالاسطوانات 
- عدم السماح بعد الوقود ( بواسطة مجموعة التحكم Aut . Cutout ) نظرا لانخفاض ضغط الزيت أو مياه التبريد 

اشتعال عنيف أثناء التقويم violent ignition during starting 
و يمكن أن يكون ذلك نتيجة أحد السببين التاليين : 
- تجمع كمية من الوقود في الاسطوانة أثناء عمل priming 
- خطأ في توقيت الحقن بناء على حقن في ضبط الطلمبة 
- تحرك أحد كامات الوقود على عمود الكامات 
نقص سرعة المحرك : Engine slowing down 
و يمكن أن يرجع ذلك الى أحد الأسباب التالية 
- عيب بالمنظم ( نقص أو تلف الزيت ) أو وصلاته 
- قلة كمية الوقود المحقونة .( تفويت بكباسات طلمبات الحقن أو انسداد جزئي لثقوب الرشاشات ) 
- تفويت بطلبات التخلص من الهواء Priming على الحواقن 
- وجود مياه بالوقود أو انسداد الفلاتر . 
- حمل زائد على المحرك 
- تحميل غير متساوي على الوحدات 
- انخفاض ضغط هواء الكسح نتيجة انسداد فلتر الهواء أو اتساخ التربينة 
- ارتفاع درجة حرارة أحد المكابس أو الكراسي 
- زيادة الضغط الخلفي 
- زرجنة أحد صمامات العادم على الفتح 
- مقاومة عالية على بدن السفينة
- وجود اعاقة الرفاص أو عموده 
التدقيق الفجائي للمحرك Engine stops suddenly 
و يرجع ذلك الى أحد الأسباب التالية 
- انقطاع الوقود فجأة 
- تسرب مياه مع الوقود بكميات كبيرة 
- دخول هواء أوم أبخرة الى سحب طلمبات الحقن نظرا للتسخين الزائد 
- قفش مكبس أحد الاسطوانات 
 دقة أو خبطة عند وصول المكبس ن . م . ع . Knocking at T.D.C.
و يرجع ذلك الى أحد الأسباب التالية 
- حقن الوقود مبكر نظرا لحركة كامة الوقود 
- الوقود غير مطابق للمواصفات 
- عيب بالرشاش نتيجة كسر الياي أو اتساع الثقوب .
دقة أو خبطة في الاسطوانة عند نهاية كل مشوار Knocking in cylinder at each end of stroke 
و يرجع ذلك إلى أحد الأسباب التالية 
- احتكاك زائر بين شنابر المكبس و الجلبة و هو دلالة على ارتفاع درجة حرارة المكبس و احتمال حدوث قفش و قد يحدث ذلك نتيجة التحميل الزائد تكون الكربون على حلقات المكبس , نقص التبريد , عدم كفاءة التزييت و عليه يجب تخفيض السرعة و قفل الوقود على هذه الوحدة و ملاحظة درجات الحرارة و إذا لزم إيقاف المحرك يجب مراعاة التقليب فورا و عمل الفحص التام 
- زيادة الخلوص في نبوز النهايات العليا أو السفلى لأذرع التحويل 
- وجود شرخ بالمكبس أو رأس الاسطوانة 
ظهور دخان بالعادم Smoky exhaust
اذا ظهر دخان بالعادم افتح جزرات الفحص للتأكد من أن سبب ذلك يرجع لأحد الاسطوانات فقط أم للمحرك كله 


أ‌- دخان بعادم المحرك : 
ب‌- أسبابة :
- تحميل زائد على المحرك و يراجع بدرجة حرارة العادم أو بالكرت البياني 
- تكون كربون على الفواني أو انسداد الثقوب أو اتساعها 
-  استخدام وقود غير مناسب أو ارتفاع لزوجته 
- انخفاض ضغط هواء الكسح نتيجة انسداد فلتر الهواء أو اتساخ التريينة 
- اتساخ أو انسداد بوابات الكسح أو العادم 
- خطأ في تركيب صمامات العادم 
- تبريد غير كافي للرشاشات
- انخفاض ضغط الانضغاط 
- خطأ في ضبط طلمبات الحقن 
ب – دخان بعادم إحدى الاسطوانات فقط 
و يرجع ذلك لأحد الأسباب التالية 
- تحميل زائد على هذه الاسطوانة نتيجة توزيع غير متساوي للحمل 
- تأخير الحقن 
- انسداد ثقوب الرشاش 
و لون العادم يعطي فكرة عن سبب ظهور الدخان 
العادم الأسود : يرجع الى: - انسداد فلتر الهواء 
- انخفاض ضغط الهواء 
- تحميل زائد 
- تسييل الرشاش 

العادم الأزرق : و يرجع إلى التزييت الزائد

العادم الرمادي : يرجع إلى انسداد بثقوب فونية الرشاش 

انخفاض ضغط الانضغاط compression in cylinder Low 
و يرجع ذلك الى أحد الأسباب التالية : 
- ثقوب بصمامات الحر أو العادم أو جزرة المبين الخ 
- ثقوب بحلقات المكبس 
- تفويت بجنطة رأس الاسطوانة 
- انسداد فلتر هواء الشحن 
- نقص سرعة الشاحن التورييني 
عدم انتظام سرعة المحرك Engine working irregularly 
و يرجع ذلك الى الأسباب التالية : 
- عيب بالمنظم أو تبويش بمجموعته 
- وجود هواء بطلمبة الحقن أو مواسير الوقود 
- زيادة لزوجة الوقود 
- وجود مياه بالوقود 
- انسداد فلاتر الوقود 
- ارتفاع درجة حرارة أحد الوحدات 
- عيب بطلمبة الوقود مثل كسر ياى صمام الطرد
- عيب بالرشاش مثل انسداد بعض ثقوب الفونيه أو ضعف الياى 
عيوب دورة التبريد Defects incooling system 
أ‌- ارتفاع درجة حرارة مياه التبريد الخارجة من الاسطوانة بالرغم من ضبط صمام التنظيم , و يرجع السبب الى 
- تحميل زائد تدعى الاسطوانة 
- رداءة الاحتراق 
و يمكن تحديد ذلك بقراءة درجة حرارة العادم و أخذ الكرت البياني 
ب‌- ارتفاع درجة حرارة وسيط التبريد الخارج من المكبس بالرغم من التشغيل العادي للوحدة و درجة حرارة التبريد الخارجية من الاسطوانة في حدود المعقول , و يرجع ذلك الى : 
- ضعف التبريد للمكبس 
- انسداد الماسورة 
انخفاض ضغط زيت التزييت insufficient lubricating oil pressure 
أ‌- المحامل الرئيسية : 
إذا انخفض الضغط في الدائرة يمكن ضبطه بواسطة صمام التنظيم , و اذا لم يرتفع يجب تشغيل طلمبة الزيت الاحتياطية فورا و يرجع نزول الضغط الى : 
- دخول هواء أو مواد غريبة للطلمبة عن طريق ماسورة السحب 
- عدم إحكام إحدى الوصلات 
- هروب الضغط من أحد المحامل نظرا لزيادة الخلوص 
ب‌- الاسطوانة : 
يمكن أن ينخفض الضغط نتيجة تفويت بالصمام الغير راجع بالمزيتة أو حدوث شرخ أو كسر لأحدى المواسير 
​


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (28 يونيو 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## sasadanger (29 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور اخى على المرور

*


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جيد ومفيد جدا 

شكرا على تعبك اخى الفاضل


----------



## م/هيما (10 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## المصري 00 (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sasadanger (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Ayman Eng (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرآ اخى الكريم


----------



## sasadanger (24 يوليو 2010)

الشكر لك يا جميل 
تسلم على المرور
تقبل احترامى


----------



## عادل 1980 (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووور
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sasadanger (25 يوليو 2010)

جزانا وجزاكم خيرا 
تسلم على المرور 
تقبل احترامى


----------



## ahmed malik (7 سبتمبر 2010)

أعانك الله


----------



## الغريب71 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed malik (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ممدوح شمس (25 مايو 2011)

الف شكر يا جميل فعلا انت مهندس بجد على تلك المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## eng/ahmed salama (8 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخونا الغالى على ما قدمت


----------



## ر.م علي (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## gadoo20042004 (1 يوليو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baxxessam (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم اللة كل خير وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## منغولي (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور عل هذا الموضوع المفيد
و جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------

